# Forum Maintenance Soon!!!



## Frederick Russ (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi folks,

We're going to be doing some forum maintenance soon in a day or so. We haven't quite locked down the exact times but it shouldn't take more than an hour or two to do the upgrades. 

Don't freak out if for some reason you're not able to access the forums for a while. If you start getting forum errors you'll know the process is beginning. Relax. The good news is that we'll end up having a far more secure forum with the added bonus of more toys and options to work with. 

(I hope Leo didn't copyright the !!! signature used in the thread title - if so I'll try to make up for it somehow  )

Ciao,


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Feb 16, 2006)

That's good news Frederick. I've begun to look at this place as a new home for me. 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 16, 2006)

What kind of new toys will it have? Will it still be blue? While I like the blue it would be nice for a change, like maybe blood red with gargoyles and stuff. Is it possible to schedule the maintenance between 5 am and 2 pm (my sleeping hours)?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 16, 2006)

That's cool Fred. I can....survive without VI for 2 hours 

Any more smileys coming? With chainsaws and smileys banging their heads on screens and stuff


----------



## A# (Feb 17, 2006)

> a far more secure forum with the added bonus of more toys and options



Good News - I like toys!  More secure is good too. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 17, 2006)

TheoKrueger said:


> That's cool Fred. I can....survive without VI for 2 hours



Speak for yourself man!  

Frederick, can you do the maintenance while Im sleeping?


----------



## sbkp (Feb 17, 2006)

Scott Cairns said:


> Frederick, can you do the maintenance while Im sleeping?



I didn't think you slept...

- Stefan


----------



## handz (Feb 17, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> ....maybe blood red with gargoyles and stuff.



xixixi I could do that

(http://www.rustedheart.net/)


----------



## Ed (Feb 17, 2006)

What will I do without VI?


----------



## synthetic (Feb 17, 2006)

My smiley requests:

"Thanks for your help, have a Guinness."





"There is something wrong with me."


----------



## Ed (Feb 17, 2006)

TheoKrueger said:


>



Ive only just figured out what this smily face man is doing. :lol:


----------



## zonobono (Feb 17, 2006)

Ed said:


> TheoKrueger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



please tell me. i seem to be to stupid to understand it... :roll:


----------



## Ed (Feb 17, 2006)

zonobono said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > TheoKrueger said:
> ...



The little smiley man is sniffing a line of drugs through a green tube on a black surface of some kind.





Ed


----------



## Niah (Feb 17, 2006)

zonobono said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > TheoKrueger said:
> ...



It's coke...but not the soda.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 17, 2006)

The cops stopped him for a drunk test and said "Take that line"

so he started sniffing the traffic seperator lines from the highway. 

(Greek joke, not sure how it translates. Take that line = walk that line)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 18, 2006)

hope its going on right now..because otherwise...


----------



## Ed (Feb 18, 2006)

Evan Gamble said:


> hope its going on right now..because otherwise...



*looks around as if bombs are coming...*

they are already here.... :o :o :o


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 18, 2006)

"FREDERICK I AM NOR TRYING f#@k WEBSITE BUT YOUR I AM WARNING YOU YOUR SITE IS OPEN FOR ATTACKS (TURK)"

hehe


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 18, 2006)

Evan Gamble said:


> "FREDERICK I AM NOR TRYING f#@k WEBSITE BUT YOUR I AM WARNING YOU YOUR SITE IS OPEN FOR ATTACKS (TURK)"
> 
> hehe



lol?


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 20, 2006)

ahhh, back online.
damn, it was really kinda hard, one sunday without VI 

and the emoticon creator is damn [schild=4 fontcolor=0000FF shadowcolor=000000 shieldshadow=1]COOL![/schild]


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=18 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]diahhrea[/schild]

Yup, emoticon creator is working.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad to see us "plugged in" again.  

[schild=1 fontcolor=333333 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]hey this is cool![/schild]


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 20, 2006)

hey i just saw that we have a chatroom now, i hope this will be active and working.

i know that i was asking about a chatchannel a while ago but i like the idea that there is one implemented into the forum.

... hopefully we could use that, but it has to be configured since somebody is sitting in there who is named "hairs on the ass" or something  maybe he just got lost  ... but the channel is called something like "midnightz"


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=15 shadowcolor=FF0000 shieldshadow=1]Get some sleep Frederik![/schild]

Good job man!

Sunday was hard :neutral:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 20, 2006)

Very cool Frederick! This looks to be a lot more fun[schild=6 fontcolor=00BFFF shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]more toys![/schild]


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Frederick for all the hard work that went into getting our forum back on-line! 
:mrgreen: Saturday was especially tough with all the hacker attacks, but this new version should eliminate that thankfully. 

This new version has many cool features and a lot more information, so that should be fun.  It wasn't possible to integrate the old color template, but members do have a choice of the style (6 different ones) they want to use (lower left-hand corner). 

Anyway, it's great to see everybody back here! [schild=13 fontcolor=9932CC shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Long Live VI!!![/schild]


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks guys - I need a vacation! :smile: 

We'll do some touch up work today to get things flowing chi-wise. Thanks for all your patience everybody. Our very own slice of the internet. 

VI is here to stay.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 20, 2006)

Frederick, congratulations -- this is sooooo cool!

[schild=19 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Testing 1 2 3 4[/schild]


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 20, 2006)

oh, by the way, i dunno if anyone did recognize that but the synth section is locked? is that on purpose or was it just because of some forum transporting error?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 20, 2006)

Forum transporting error - I've noticed a few weird things getting the database to synch with this new version - mostly administrative settings - its fixed.

Post anything else weird you see - thanks!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 20, 2006)

sweet i dig.

is it just my internet though or is the site's new toys making everything load slower?


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I'm not happy about this....



> You can't vote to ban yourself. Obviously you have unresolved issues!



P.S. Looks excellent Fred! Loads really fast here. 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Joseph Burrell (Feb 20, 2006)

Looks good from here. Is a little slower I think, but manageable.

Good job Frederick!


----------



## handz (Feb 20, 2006)

Huuuuraaaay!
.
... hey!

where is my favorite sunglassssmiley!?!
:wink:


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=4 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Indicating each member's local time and country flag is very cool![/schild]


----------



## IvanP (Feb 20, 2006)

So many toys I don't know where to start!

Anyone noticed there's a chat? [schild=18 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Me like Tortilla[/schild]

Good work, Fred


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 20, 2006)

The chat room on top doesnt seem to work for me, but the smaller one on the bottom does.

hmmm..


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 20, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> The chat room on top doesnt seem to work for me, but the smaller one on the bottom does.
> 
> hmmm..



Interesting - its the absolute opposite for me (Mac-based here.)


----------



## IvanP (Feb 20, 2006)

Chat seems to work for me but I connect in a weird channel... shall we join a specific channel or something?


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 20, 2006)

hmm, i think chatwise, fred could setup a certain channel (or someone else of course).
don't know which channel to take, but it is better than this default midnightz channel


----------



## Markleford (Feb 20, 2006)

Woo, shiny new toys...

If I knew that would happen with the upgrade, I would've hacked the site sooner! 

- m


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 20, 2006)

handz @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Huuuuraaaay!
> .
> ... hey!
> 
> ...



 

[schild=2 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]I am cooler[/schild]


----------



## Ed (Feb 20, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> [schild=2 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]I am cooler[/schild]



[schild=18 fontcolor=006400 shadowcolor=FFFFFF shieldshadow=1]No! In fact it is I that is cooler![/schild]


----------



## sbkp (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=4 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Can you post an entire message in just one emoticon? How incredibly cool! - Stefan[/schild]


----------



## handz (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## Waywyn (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=19 fontcolor=238E68 shadowcolor=00008B shieldshadow=1]wait until the first guys start to give critics and comments about music on this sign here. hahaha![/schild]


----------



## Markleford (Feb 20, 2006)

Hrmmm... trying to get used to it and have found that all the extra user info on the column to the left makes it so even a small response takes up quite a lot of (vertical) screen space. Can that be turned off in a user option?

And does 'Always allow censored words' mean 'Censor the text' or 'Do not censor text'? Seems to me that a "yes" answer will get you all the profanity one can handle, correct? :D


- m


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 20, 2006)

Markleford @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Hrmmm... trying to get used to it and have found that all the extra user info on the column to the left makes it so even a small response takes up quite a lot of (vertical) screen space. Can that be turned off in a user option?
> 
> And does 'Always allow censored words' mean 'Censor the text' or 'Do not censor text'? Seems to me that a "yes" answer will get you all the profanity one can handle, correct? :D
> 
> ...



That's how I understood it and promptly selected yes.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah - regarding the vertical space we're working on that - not sure if it can be modified but we'll try. I'll get back to you on the censor stuff - these toys are new to me too


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thanks for ALL your hard work, Fred!!!*  


[schild=11 fontcolor=4B0082 shadowcolor=FFD700 shieldshadow=1] HOBO'S LULLABY Go to sleep you weary hobo/Let the towns drift slowly by/Can't you hear the steel rail humming/That's a hobo's lullaby///Do not think about tomorrow/Let tomorrow come and go/Tonight you're in a nice warm boxcar/Safe from all the wind and snow///I know the police cause you trouble/They cause trouble everywhere/But when you die and go to heaven/ [/schild]

[schild=11 fontcolor=4B0082 shadowcolor=FFD700 shieldshadow=1] You won't find no policemen there///I know your clothes are torn and ragged/And your hair is turning grey/Lift your head and smile at trouble/You'll find happiness some day///So go to sleep you weary hobo/Let the towns drift slowly by/Don't you feel the steel rail humming/That's a hobo's lullaby///// by GOEBEL REEVES [/schild]


----------



## handz (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=19 fontcolor=238E68 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ninjas killed my family, need money for Kung-Fu lessons[/schild]


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 20, 2006)

Markleford @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Woo, shiny new toys...
> 
> If I knew that would happen with the upgrade, I would've hacked the site sooner!
> 
> - m



thanks papa!


----------



## José Herring (Feb 20, 2006)

[schild=19 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Thanks for all the hard work Frederick[/schild]

I tell you the weekend was hard. Watching all the VI guys get the boot by Papa. VI being down.

It's good to have a place where we can post without fear.

Long live VI.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 20, 2006)

Testing quoted quotes to see if we still get the infinity tunnel...



Ed @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Mon Feb 20 said:
> 
> 
> > [schild=2 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]I am cooler[/schild]
> ...



end of test...

Yeah, kinda, but the high contrast title bar doesn't balance as nicely with the sides and base. Maybe there a file somewhere that Frederick can tweak the color value of the quote title bar to be a tad lighter... All in all though, this is a very cool upgrade.


----------



## Ed (Feb 20, 2006)

I can see theres a way to play games and gamble and even create you own anime-like characters to do, I dont know, battle or something, yes? Anyway, I dont understand it, and I think the games are broken or something.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 20, 2006)

Gambling and creating monsters is essential. Frederick needs to look into that.


----------



## Ed (Feb 20, 2006)

I want to play the games and beat my own score when I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 21, 2006)

Marsdy @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> You can't vote to ban yourself. Obviously you have unresolved issues!



Well I don't like this new software. First it won't let you ban yourself (see above.) This is important to me because as my mother constantly tells me, "always quit before you get fired."

Second it thinks I'm an Albanian woman.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 21, 2006)

Marsdy @ Tue Feb 21 said:


> Second it thinks I'm an Albanian woman.



You get that alot though... right? :D


----------



## gravehill (Feb 21, 2006)

[schild=10 fontcolor=9932CC shadowcolor=FFFF00 shieldshadow=1]Just wanted to try out the emoticon creator...[/schild]


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 21, 2006)

... another question here:

what is that item inventory? can we function this forum to kind of an rpg game and farm stuff or find swords and potions?


----------



## Markleford (Feb 21, 2006)

(POIT!)


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 21, 2006)

It appears those words are not censored. You might want to edit your post.


----------



## Markleford (Feb 21, 2006)

Gotcha. Zapped.

Shouldn't this loophole be fixed in the codebase, then?

(and apologies: I'm a "professional" bug-zapper, foremost )

- m


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks  
It does appear like there's a loophole.


----------

